# 2001 Jeep Wrangler Fuel regulator?



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

my Jeep is a 2001, 2.5 FI. everywhere I look on teh internet shows the fuel rail that goes to the injectors as the fuel regulator, since its built into the rail, I've been around for 46 years and I know for a fact that a fuel regulator should have a return line hooked up to it somewhere, alas theres only one line hooked up anywhere on this thing, and thats teh line coming from the tank supplying fuel to the rail. 
Anybody out there know what this thing really is?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Wolfen1086

The fuel regulator has 2 O-rings on it (smaller O-ring the input, the larger O-ring the return) which hooks up to the rail, the regulator itself has an opening on the bottom which returns fuel back to the line.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

hmmmm, know what, that part there is nowhere in my fuel system at all, the part on the end of the fuel rail is welded to it from the factory, so it must be a damper or some kind, None of teh parts counter guys, ad "experts" at the dealer can tell me what this thing is, all they can tel me is the whole rail is $110 and that piece comes with it already permanently attached .


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Can you post a clear picture of the component and its location on the fuel rail ?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm showing a regulator in the parts list, also. I also see a TBI gasket on the list. Perhaps the regulator pertains to the throttle body injection and not the Multi-port system. I will see if I can locate my Jeep manual and take a peek at the fuel systems.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

octaneman said:


> Can you post a clear picture of the component and its location on the fuel rail ?


I'll try to fine one, I really don't want to take the air cleaner tubing off just for a picture  But I know there has got to be a picture somewhere if its on 2001 Jeeps.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

OK I searched the entire internet ( found both ends too) I can't find this part anywhere, BUT I did find them for sale on Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...4506.m7&_trkparms=algo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=3&ps=5

Thats about what it looks like only where teh rail is smashed to bolt it on on mine it isn't


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That because it's also the filter located on top of the fuel pump.


> FUEL FILTER/FUEL PRESSURE REGULATOR
> DESCRIPTION
> The combination fuel filter and fuel pressure regulator
> is located on the top of fuel pump module (Fig.
> ...


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok that [art I DO have, I remember it from changing the fuel pump when it went, thanks Wrench, at least now I know where the fuel regulator is, now to find out *** that thing on the rail is, I know I need fuel injectors the ones on it now have 75K on em, but the rail is $110, so if I don't need a new one why change it right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try cleaning the injectors with a pressurized cleaning kit. Most of the time it works.
I'll poke around later to see if I can find out what it is.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Here's what I found on it, it looks to me like it's just a spring loaded diaphragm to help keep the fuel pressure steady and keep the pump pulsations to a minimum. The testing section makes no mention of testing the damper only that the fuel pressure should be 49.2 Psi +/- 5 Psi.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats the best answer I have heard from anybody, I even emailed Jeep and they said its either a regulator or a damper, but between the other picture you posted and this one I now know that its nothing more than a damper, thanks wrench. I will change the injector instead of just cleaning them, they have slight rust on the outside, and I want to be rid of that before it turns into major rust. I treated the fuel rail with rust converter, but I was kinda scared to treat the injectors in case I dripped the stuff onto the nozzle openings.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I haven't priced them lately but they were about $48 cost a couple of years ago.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I priced both Injectors and fuel rail here localy at a parts store, the injectors are %58. 95 each and the fuel rail is $110.45. But thats just here in Va Beach, I can get them online cheaper. But the question is, do I trust the internet enough to order those type of parts and actually get that exact replacement part. The credit card isn't an issue, I have security that the govt can't break for that .


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Big thing with me is the brand Bosh & Denso are probably the best.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

So can I take that as a professional suggestion for the fuel injectors?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If Bosh makes the injectors for that application and you can find them reasonably priced yes that's the way to go. Kem's are not terrible and usually priced less, but have a slightly higher failure rate.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Hit up your local NAPA and see if they have part number CRB 2-18313 in stock - they should run around $80-85.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Is that $80-85 each or for all 4?


I'm thinking that maybe I should replace the fuel rail too after what I read on here it sounds like that could be a problem I have every now and then with the fuel system, but the injectors I know need to be changed, I can loot at the holes, and for some reason I just get a gut feeling that those little holes are slightly bigger than they should be from wear. And I learned a long time ago that my gut feelings are always right.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's each at NAPA, the holes don't wear larger if any the plunger gets sticky or the holes become smaller or clogged with varnish and carbon.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well that tells me that my gut feeling about something being wrong is right, but my diagnosis is wrong, hmmm. maybe we just found out why I'm not a doctor


----------

